

Astronauts will get dumber on their way to Mars - fortepianissimo
http://qz.com/396231/astronauts-will-get-dumber-on-their-way-to-mars

======
fortepianissimo
Radiation effect on flight crews and frequent flyers:
[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20131113-the-supernova-
insid...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20131113-the-supernova-inside-your-
plane)

------
beamatronic
Has Jim Carrey heard about this?

------
JoeAltmaier
Tinfoil hat time?

